

A New Look for Gmail - tilt
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/10/new-look-for-gmail.html

======
zipdog
Improving UI and UX for email is difficult because it's used in such a wide
variety of ways by different people (or the same people at different times).

Sometimes it's social, and replies and photos need a lot of space.

Sometimes its a to-do list, where marking and seeing snippets are high
priorities.

Sometimes its a filter for everything incoming, where quick scanning and
sorting are high priorities.

Trying to do all of these effectively within the the same UI is not possible,
so it looks like Google is pushing for the social path as the one it wants to
target

